# polarized googles



## ironwalker (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone try or use them? they claim to help notice changes in snow[ice,glaze] they are pricey.are they worth it?any opinions


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 30, 2008)

ironwalker said:


> anyone try or use them? they claim to help notice changes in snow[ice,glaze] they are pricey.are they worth it?any opinions



Once in awhile someone comes into the shop asking about them. Polarizing optics were originally developed to reduce glare, mostly from water. A pair of good goggles with good optics like a sperical lense and the right tint does the job just fine BUT I would like to check them out on a sunny day with ice  and compare them with , let's say, a pair of Oakley A Frames just for jollys.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this still the correct advice? I'm looking at new goggles, picked up some $20 jobbies the other day to replace my badley scratched Smith's that are good for night skiing but looking for a better day lens with improved optics. The selection, frankly, is overwhelming, and since I haven't gotten my helmet yet I'm not even sure what fits.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> Is this still the correct advice? I'm looking at new goggles, picked up some $20 jobbies the other day to replace my badley scratched Smith's that are good for night skiing but looking for a better day lens with improved optics. The selection, frankly, is overwhelming, and since I haven't gotten my helmet yet I'm not even sure what fits.



One of my friends is a rep for a large sunglass/goggle company.  He sells polarized as some people will only accept that they must be the best.

But he says to not waste the $.  Polarization works at certain angles to cut down the glare.  That is why when you look at a LCD screen with polarized glasses depending on how you tilt your head the screen will go black.  Basically polarization works when you are standing still(such as fishing) but does not work so great when bouncing around such as skiing.

That is from a person who makes more $ when selling more expensive goggles, but he says they are a waste..


----------



## zakyr (Jan 27, 2012)

I have polarized Oakley goggles. To me, I notice a big difference vs. conventional lenses. 

To me it is worth the extra $ for the clarity of the snow as you are skiing.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Get a pair of Smith I/O.  Quickly interchangable lenses means you can have the right lens for conditions.  Plus they look great, don't fog, and you can find them anywhere.  I don't have them yet but they are on my list.  A couple of friends have them and can't rave enough about them.  

Oakley has the Airbrake which also has a quick interchange system but their lenses are much more expensive (as well as the goggles themselves).  Plus, as much as I love Oakley's, I've always found their lenses to be too fragile.  They have some seriously cool optical coatings but if you forget and try to rub some ice off them, they get all effed up.

And of course you can get Polarized lenses for them.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

too bad you can't demo goggles like you can demo skis.  i'd happily pay more $$ if i found a pair that worked well for me.


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been using polarized sunglasses for years, and I love them, just wasnn't sure how well it applied to skiing.I can see it being useful in reflections of the snow.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

How well do they work in the evening?


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

I ski with night vision goggles in the evening


----------



## Cheese (Jan 27, 2012)

I love Oakley Crowbars but their lenses are pricey (~$75).  When you ski through NE glades you're going to be taking shots to the face and that's probably a guaranteed scratch.  I put my hands up a lot but there are still some that sneak through.  If you can stay out of the trees, enjoy the pricey lenses but if the trees draw you in like they do me, put a pair of cheaper Smith or Bolle's in your pack so you can swap them out quickly when you get the urge to duck in.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 27, 2012)

Smith I/O and I/Os is getting a major redisign so I would wait till next year to purchase them. The Oakley Air Brake really took the ease of changing lens to a whole new level. A polarized goggle lens would be more useful out west where the sun shines often vs here in the east. Taking into account that both come with 2 lens the price is really not that outrageous.

Personally I have no interest in changing lens while on the chairlift or anywhere else. Give me goggles with a Scott Illuminator, a Smith Sensor Mirror or Oakley Persimmon, I'm good to go for any lighting conditions.

Most already know this but most goggles for the last 2/3 years have an anti-fog treatment on the inside of the lens put on by the manufacturer. Very sensitive, do not wipe when wet, wipe carefully. Oakley has a little red card in the box  explaining this, Smith has it on the bag tag.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Smith I/O and I/Os is getting a major redisign so I would wait till next year to purchase them.



so i can pick up the current style on SAC this spring for a discount!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2012)

zakyr said:


> I have polarized Oakley goggles. To me, I notice a big difference vs. conventional lenses.
> 
> To me it is worth the extra $ for the clarity of the snow as you are skiing.



Personally I think that its related more to  the quality of the lens in your Oakley's rather than the polarization.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 30, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Personally I think that its related more to  the quality of the lens in your Oakley's rather than the polarization.



And the fact that he paid all that $$ for them he better like them.

Polarized does not add clarity to what you see.  It just cuts down on glare.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah but haven't you guys seen the HD Vision sunglasses? they let you see in real HD! 

http://www.amazon.com/HD-Vision-Sunglasses-Ultra/dp/B002V04OKO


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2012)

I had polarized Oakley's , gave me the worst headaches...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2012)

Ever ski with clear lenses?


----------



## Cheese (Feb 2, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Ever ski with clear lenses?



I night race in clear lenses.  I've tried yellow and pink but everything still seems to look darker than clear at night.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Ever ski with clear lenses?



all the time.


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to ski with clears all the time when I used to night ski at Sundown as a kid. Now they are a slightly orange tint.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> I used to ski with clears all the time when I used to night ski at Sundown as a kid. Now they are a slightly orange tint.



How did they turn orange?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 2, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Ever ski with clear lenses?



Nope.  I tried it years ago and hated them.  Now I wear the High Intensity Yellow from Oakley at night.


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> How did they turn orange?



Age


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> too bad you can't demo goggles like you can demo skis.  i'd happily pay more $$ if i found a pair that worked well for me.



and on that note . .  .


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

I ended up getting Smith I/O's. I like 'em a lot but I think a need a darker shade for those really bright days.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't your I/O come with two lenses, a light mirror and a dark mirror lens?


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Didn't your I/O come with two lenses, a light mirror and a dark mirror lens?



Yeah but they both appear pretty light to me.... one is a light blue and the other is reddish


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2012)

been looking for new sunglasses...hard to find non-polarized lenses....polarized gives me bad headaches esp when around the water...the trend is def towards polarized...HAWK, hook me up with your boy..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 1, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> been looking for new sunglasses...hard to find non-polarized lenses....polarized gives me bad headaches esp when around the water...the trend is def towards polarized...HAWK, hook me up with your boy..



There is no glasses available now, but usually there are.  Watch The Clymb for deals

http://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/WilliamMatthews2


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2012)

Cheese said:


> When you ski through NE glades you're going to be taking shots to the face and that's probably a guaranteed scratch. * I put my hands up a lot * but there are still some that sneak through.



+1

when you are going through tight trees, you truly appreciate your goggles and helmets.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2012)

thats why i dont buy expensive goggles....


----------



## zakyr (Apr 11, 2012)

Just picked up some brand new Oakley Splice goggles for $60. Got a standard and polarized lense for an additional $40. 

Paying wayyyyy under retail during the offseason sales... Priceless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

